# 'Till I See You Again



## crewsk (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not going to say goodbye because that's just too final! My husband lost his job last Monday & we had our phone & internet disconnected to help save money. I'll come by & visit from my parents computer as often as possible though. I'll miss you all greatly & wish you all a Happy Holidays! Thanks for being such a great group of people! I'm honored to call you all friends! Well, it's time for me to go get a few things done. I'll see you all sometime soon! I love you all & take care.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ooooh, Crewsk, what a terrible thing to happen... and it had to be right before Christmas   But keep your chin up... Know that things happen for a reason.  Maybe it was time for him to move on to something better, and I believe he will find it soon.  Keep that smile on your beautiful face, keep that treasure in your heart shining.  I wish all of you all the best, and in spite of all this, a wonderful Christmas and a New Year, which will surely be a better one!!  We will be waiting for your grand return, but the first thing, take good care of yourself, hubby and your beautiful kids.  





(((Hugs)))   
We will be thinking of you!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 20, 2005)

That stinks! 

John


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

Crewsk,
Nothing I can say will change things, even though I wish they could..Just remember all of us here love you and will be praying that things turn around for you and your dear family very soon.. Take care of each other and we will look forward to hearing from you when you have a chance to come say HI..

hugs to all of you,
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2005)

crewsk, i will be saying a prayer this christmas that everything will work out as soon as possible for your family, and speed your return to us.

if there's anything i can do, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 20, 2005)

crewsk, we will miss you dearly, we already have!
Your in my prayers that dh will find another job very very soon!!
Take care and try not to worry too much.

{{{{{BIG HUGS}}}}}


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, sweetie!  I'm so sorry to hear the news.  Stay strong and know you have lots of people wishing only the best for you.  Let me know if there's anything I can do or if you just need a shoulder--I'm here for you!

Big hugs to you, Matt, TC and Savannah.  I love ya!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 20, 2005)

So sorry crewsk. Just remember that when God closes a door, he always opens a window. Look after each other.


----------



## Constance (Dec 20, 2005)

What a bummer, honey. I'm so sorry! My daughter lost her job last week also. And one of our few remaining coal mines just layed off a bunch of miners.

Companies do this right before Christmas for tax and benefits reasons, and it really stinks. 

Here's a big hug...things will work out in the long run, I promise.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 20, 2005)

Hugs to you and your family.
I'll keep my fingers crossed that Santa brings hubby 
a new job very very soon.

smiles, Trish


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2005)

You will all be in my thoughts Crewsk! This place will not be the same without you so make sure to stop in when you can and say hi. Hopefully this is just a very short term thing and your lives will get back to normal in no time!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 20, 2005)

Crewsk, I am so truly sorry to hear about your unfortunate news. You will be in my thoughts and heart all through the holiday season and beyond. May luck and happiness find it's way to your family this Christmas. Don't worry for a split second about being around, we all understand


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2005)

OH NO! I am so sorry to hear the news crewsk! I will be praying for a good job offer to come very soon. Hugs to you, and remember, this year is nearly over. Time for a fresh start.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry for your bad news.  We'll all keep our fingers crossed that it doesn't last too long.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 20, 2005)

Crewsk,

My heart hurts for you and your family. Please come back and visit whenever you can. You are loved here on DC and we will all be here when you pop in. I will be saying a prayer tonight for you and your family. Hang in there, Sweetie, we love you......................Linda


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't type what I would really like to say about what happened to your husband.  crewsk, I am so sorry to hear this.  

I join everyone else in sending love and best wishes for a better new year for you and your family.  And of course hoping you can join us again sooner than you think!


----------



## licia (Dec 20, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your news.  I hope he will get a better job very soon. I know it really feels bad to have that happen at Christmas time also, but hope you are back on shortly with really good news.  Have a wonderful Christmas anyway. We will certainly miss you.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 20, 2005)

Crewsk.... what dreadful luck, and so near Christmas, too.

I wish you and your family a happy Christmas and a PROSPEROUS new year.  I am sure that your husband will make a virtue out of the necessity to change his path.

Good luck to you and yours.
Ishbel


----------



## Dove (Dec 20, 2005)

Sending you and your family lots of love...We will all be here when you return.


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear news like this - and right before the holidays.  I'll be thinking of you too.

BC


----------



## MJ (Dec 20, 2005)

That stinks Crewsk. I will be thinking happy thoughts for you - hurry back when you can! I miss you already!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 20, 2005)

So sorry for the news.  It is so frustrating when bad things happen to good people.  Everyone has already said it- you are in our hearts, thoughts, and prayers.  

Shannon


----------



## licia (Dec 20, 2005)

Crewsk, I couldn't stop thinking about your post and wanted to tell you something.  A few years ago my son had a job he didn't like at all. The pay was good enough that he was afraid to take the risk of trying for another job. He called one day to say his company had downsized and he was out of a job, but with a good severance package.  I said to him "so, what is your problem? you hated the job, some of the people weren't nice at all and you wanted to look elsewhere, so now you have the opportunity, but with pay." He told me he hadn't looked at it that way. He got right to work as though it was a job - to find a job - In a few weeks, long before the severance package had been depleted, he had found a much better job with a much better company with much better pay - and now they are paying for him to get his Master's degree.  I know that you believe also that as one door closes, another, usually better, opens.  I'm certainly hope that we hear that something great has opened up for your dh very soon. In the meantime, enjoy the holidays with your family.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 20, 2005)

aaahhh, licia, reminds me of a favorite chinese proverb-

~Now that my barn burned down, I can see the moon~


----------



## middie (Dec 20, 2005)

oh crewsk i am so very sorry about this. what a bummer. i really can't add anything more to what others have said... thoughts, prayers, and much love to your family. i really hope things turn around for the better for you guys very soon. good luck and we'll see you when you pop on from time to time


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2005)

Good luck...hopefully things will turn around.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 21, 2005)

Crewsk, I am so sorry.  Missing you already. Take care and I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## TexasTamale (Dec 21, 2005)

Gosh darn it...this year has been a real pill to swallow...
My Husband was just laid-off 3 weeks ago too, lucky his brothers company hired him on last week (a lot less in pay, but a job none the less)

Crewsk, all of us here will be missing and thinking of you and your family. Know that it really is true, that things happen for a reason.....And the best is yet to come.....

Godspeed to you and your Family Crewsk, we will miss you, and pray for a better day right around the corner.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 21, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> aaahhh, licia, reminds me of a favorite chinese proverb-
> 
> ~Now that my barn burned down, I can see the moon~


 
shannon, I love this.  Better than my old standby - one man's ceiling is another man's floor.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you all so very much! Well, the day after I made this post hubby got a job working for Confluance Watersports building kayaks. The pay is much less than at his other job, he's working 12 hour shifts (7am-7pm), & he had to work Christmas Eve & Christmas Day, on the bright side, he works 2 days & is off for 2. But, we're getting by. I'm going to call our schools district office when school starts back next Tuesday & see if they have any positions open for substitutes. That'll help out some & I'll still be able to take care of the kids when schools out. I feel really blessed to have so many wonderful & caring friends! I love you all very much!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

That's great news crewsk!  
Didn't take him long to find a job at all!!
The kids you'll be teaching will be lucky to have you as a sub!

Have fun!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, that's great crewsk!! I'm happy he got a job, even with less money. Now you won't be so stressed about it. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and the New Year brings you all you need and wish for!! BTW, we love you too! We've missed you!


----------



## licia (Dec 29, 2005)

So glad to hear that things are working out.  We will keep hoping they get even better soon. Glad to see you back!


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

crewsk, don't ask my why but this completely passed by me....  
But I`m glad everything turned into something good at last... I wish you all the best and that you get along with everything!!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

crewsk,
I'm so happy for you and the family.. I just had a feeling things would turn around for you..We all love you and miss you..Take care and come back to us soon.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Dec 29, 2005)

that's good news, crewsk.  Things can only get better from here!  Miss you, girlfriend.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 29, 2005)

crewski, I am glad to hear that thing are going better. My mom worked at a school when my brother and I were kids.  It worked out great.  She made some extra $$ and was able to be home when we were out of school.  The sad thing was that we could not get away with anything at school because Mom was there.  My mom had spies everywhere.  The minute something happened she heard about it.


----------



## middie (Dec 29, 2005)

wow crewsk that was fast. great to see he's found something so quickly. good luck to you getting that substitute position. it'll really help you guys out alot more. you're still missed so stop in more often if you can.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Crewsk, that is a great news!!  I am sorry that he had to work throughout Christmas, but I am sure you found the time to get your celebration in, in your case you were entitled to rearrange it to another day!!  Even with 12 hour shift, 2 on 2 off sounds like reasonable enough, it is quite often that you have to rough it out for a while as a new employee, but once he proves himself, I am sure he will get a good raise that he deserves soon.  I am glad that things are working out for you!!  Take good care of yourself and your loved ones, keep us posted and don't be a stranger!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

I know how it feels! Our budget is very tight so a couple times we have had our power out and phones cut off because we didn't pay the bill (or forgot).

Cameron


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 12, 2006)

When God shuts a door, he always opens a window !Great to hear you found the window.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 30, 2006)

Once again, thank you all so much! We're still taking it one day at at time but I go for my Sub. training on Feb 6th & I'll be able to start working as soon as that's over. We had our taxes done last week & after hubby gets himself something to drive, we'll be looking into the posibility of getting a bluetooth phone so we can have internet access again! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 30, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Once again, thank you all so much! We're still taking it one day at at time but I go for my Sub. training on Feb 6th & I'll be able to start working as soon as that's over. We had our taxes done last week & after hubby gets himself something to drive, we'll be looking into the posibility of getting a bluetooth phone so we can have internet access again! Keep your fingers crossed!


Fingers very tightly crossed!!!

Sending tons of love and support your way, Crewsk - we all miss you!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad your family's hanging in there Crewsk!  We all think about you lots and miss you tons!  Give hugs to everyone for me, especially you!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Piccolina & PA! I will pass the hugs out ASAP! I wish I could sit here most of the day & chat with everyone but I've got a lot to get done before the kids get out of school. I hope to see you all soon!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 30, 2006)

Great to hear from you again Crewsk!!  And to know that you guys are okay   I hope things will start looking up even more for you guys as you all deserve that so...  And good luck on your job, I hope you will enjoy it... hugs to you and your kids!!  And if you can spare a few moment, try not to be a stranger to us!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2006)

Hiya crewsk!  Nice to see you back.


----------



## callie (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, crewsk!  The place just isn't the same without you...pop in when you can!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Crewsk,
You've been sorely miss around here. Hope things change very soon and we can chat with you again..Hugs to you and the children and DH..
kadesma


----------

